

Ask HN: Does anybody know of a node.js hosting provider? - megamark16

I've been reading up a little on Node.js and I was just wondering if there are any hosts out there that provide preconfigured Node.js hosting options that I could just start dropping code into and playing with and load testing without messing with too much configuration.<p>My other question is, if the options for this type of hosting are few to none, do you think there is or will be a market for this type of hosting?
======
Klonoar
I've been running my Node.js instances on a shared hosting account at
Webfaction. Extremely stable, very easy to set up, very cheap to maintain.

It's where I test my builds of Luno, actually.
(<http://github.com/ryanmcgrath/luno>)

------
ichverstehe
There won't be a market. Yet. It will take a lot more momentum before it
happens. Ruby has Heroku and Engine Yard. But the Ruby ecosystem is _much_
larger.

~~~
megamark16
Yeah, after posting this I jumped on the #node.js irc and got the same
response. It's too new, a lot of people are goofing off with it, checking it
out and trying out different implementations and such.

I wonder if there are any production websites running on node.js.

------
davidw
Why not just use a cheap Linode (or slightly less cheap Slicehost if that's
your thing)?

~~~
megamark16
Well, I could do that pretty easily and start toying around, but I'm thinking
more along the lines of setting up a hosting provider using one of the
existing web frameworks for node.js (like Express, Coltrane, etc), a
templating engine, and database interface. What if there were a straight
forward way to say "drop your templates here, put your models here, and your
javascript to interact with them here"? I'd like to get a simple blog or super
light weight CRM up and running on a host somewhere and start load testing it
:-p.

------
bengl
I was thinking along these lines as well. I was keen on Appjet and I think it
would be great if that void were filled with something node.js-based. (Or
maybe narwhal? Or both?)

